# San Juan Camps Trimble



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

For four you'll probably be ok. But yeah it's not the best. It's rough at best, but for a small group u can make it work. I honestly don't know why they keep it open as a campsite.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never camped there or even set foot there. Have been at Oljeto just downstream and it’s fine. Slickhorn C is my fav as it has nice access to the magical place that is slickhorn canyon. If you are into hiking Slickhorn canyon is the place to do it along with Grand Gulch.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Trimble for a group of 4 is a nice camp. Oljeto is the cream of the crop of lower campsites IMO, steer gulch the worst.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Even the ranger told me that.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

We were scheduled for steer gulch and he traded us for oljeto. Good deal IMO.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Steer is a fine camp just not at high water. The hike up the side canyon is pretty cool. You also are further down so the last day is a bit shorter. Oljeto is nice but not if it rains, it's terrifying.


----------



## Katriverrat (9 mo ago)

Thanks for easing my mind!!


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

It's bad. The fact that it is promoted as "fine"is not accurate. A little work on that camp would go a long way.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m pretty sure this was Trimble. Even if it wasn’t, I don’t remember Trimble being that bad. It definitely had like 2 spots for small tents, was strewn about with rocks, but any view down the SJ river was cool.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Norcalcoastie said:


> View attachment 76563
> 
> View attachment 76562
> 
> ...


It's okay for a couple tents and will do in a pinch. Slickhorn A is about 1/2 mile above the mouth of Slickhorn Cyn. Leave early and float to "Slickhorn B" tie up and go hike for the morning up canyon then on down to Trimble Camp for the night.


----------



## alect47 (May 23, 2016)

I stopped to check out Trimble my last time down the SJ and it wasn't bad. It doesn't have a lot of big open areas to put multiple tents, but the view is nice(you could say that for most sites) and its definitely workable for a small group. I wouldn't let it be a deterrent. 

Its also interesting to see just how massive the flash flood must have been there


----------



## sunshine (Mar 29, 2011)

I camped at Trimble last April with a group of 10. We had plenty of room. Slickhorn A is a great site. Have a great trip!


----------



## Bill Bones (Nov 26, 2020)

Stayed there night before last. Parking is a little tight for more than two boats, otherwise I thought it was an excellent camp with a large communal area and a few spots tucked into the tamarisk. It’s like Coachman’s Pancakes in Salt Lake: “COME IN YOU MIGHT BE PLEASANTLY SURPRISED”


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

jbLaramie said:


> Trimble for a group of 4 is a nice camp. Oljeto is the cream of the crop of lower campsites IMO, steer gulch the worst.


Camped at Steer Gulch 2 nights ago. You probably would not want to walk up the gulch but the camp is fine for a large group.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

nmjohn said:


> Camped at Steer Gulch 2 nights ago. You probably would not want to walk up the gulch but the camp is fine for a large group.


That’s a primo time for. San Juan trip. How were the pools up slickhorn?


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

We stayed at Trimble back in late March. We were a group of five with three boats. I hadn’t ever stayed there and had heard the comments that it is now terrible. Other than the carry to get back up into it, I thought it was a fine camp.


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

That’s a primo time for. San Juan trip. How were the pools up slickhorn?

haven't been this year yet, but pools up slickhorn have been filled in for a while now.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

royal said:


> That’s a primo time for. San Juan trip. How were the pools up slickhorn?
> 
> haven't been this year yet, but pools up slickhorn have been filled in for a while now.


That's good to hear. I know last year they were completely dry for a while


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

royal said:


> That’s a primo time for. San Juan trip. How were the pools up slickhorn?
> 
> haven't been this year yet, but pools up slickhorn have been filled in for a while now.


The two pools had water. The top pool was especially nice to cool off in.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

We stayed at Trimble last April. I agree with others here that it was not nearly as bad as I had heard. There were 6 of us with 2 rafts and we had plenty of room.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Good to see some photos. Yeah doesn't seem so bad from these shots. Good to know.


----------



## Katriverrat (9 mo ago)

Trimble worked out great!! No side hikes, but It was a beautiful spot with some good tent/a kitchen sight. We’d camp there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Katriverrat (9 mo ago)




----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

RidgeLivin said:


> What is that tent device on your fire pit??


----------

